# General Site Information > The Welcome Room >  hello

## leodis

hi leo here kids had a goldfish and it died so i thought why not get a small tropical tank so i have and we now have 2 neons in the tank and are getting some more at the weekend so i think i better start learning how to keep fish or there will be more tears and another send off to fishy heaven

----------


## Timo

Hello leo welcome to fish-keeping.  :fishy:

----------


## Gary R

Welcome leodis
To fish-keeping.com
any help you need just ask, we are here to help

Regards Gary R

----------


## Nemo

Hello and welcome leodis

welcome to fish-keeping.com

enjoy your stay 

happy to help

see you around  :Wink:

----------


## berley

hiya leodis and welcome to fish keeping  :Smile:

----------


## Nemo

hi Leo, welcome to fish-keeping  :Smile: 

if you need any help dont hesitate to ask :Wink:

----------

